# Black out question



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

So if this winter i do (heaven forbid) lose my power. How do i keep my BDs enclosure at the proper temp? Do they have battery powered heat lamps? Or small back up packs that kick on when the power goes out?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I was told they are ok down to 65 degrees f. at night, so as long as you dont loose it for 2 long you should be ok. If it gets much colder than that I'm plannin on making someone with power babysit for me.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There are some cool heat packs that you can get out there that really provide a lot of warmthy for a good amount of time simply through chemical reactions of what's going on inside. A friend of mine works for an "adult store" and they have some heart-shaped ones that are labeled as "hot massage pads" but they make awesome substitutes for heat blankets (you can easily sleep with it since no electricity and no fire) and also heatpacks in general. Plus since you don't need to heat them - they do it on their own - it's not a bad idea. And they're reusable.

I have one or two of these for me. But now that you mention it I might get some for my animals. Just in case. (Would probably work in a fish tank, too.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well with no heat for a day it will be fine but anyways i would cover the tank with blankets, give the lizard warm baths for digestion and could mayby use a hot water bottle pack thing but just cover it with a blacket for warmth

well with no heat for a day it will be fine but anyways i would cover the tank with blankets, give the lizard warm baths for digestion and could mayby use a hot water bottle pack thing but just cover it with a blacket for warmth

well with no heat for a day it will be fine but anyways i would cover the tank with blankets, give the lizard warm baths for digestion and could mayby use a hot water bottle pack thing but just cover it with a blacket for warmth


----------

